# Looking to move to Dubai ITS MY DREAM.. need help with home and job



## robbnano (Jul 23, 2009)

I have been learning as much as I can about Dubai and I am in love with the place. It looks like Heaven on earth to me and I would love to spend the rest of my life there. I'm going to start learning arabic and do whatever it takes.

I am looking to meet friends there with good hearts like mine and I would like to find someone who will let me stay at their place and help me get a job and get on my feet there.

I'm a professional photographer by trade but am very self educated and can do just about anything.

If there is anyone out there that would love to make friends with a God loving 27 year old male that just wants to live in peace love and happiness and help me on my way please say hi.

Once I settle in to Dubai and get on my feet I have friends that want to come and I will do the same for them. I really LOVE THIS PLACE =)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Are you here yet?


----------



## robbnano (Jul 23, 2009)

no I'm at least 1-2 months away from moving there and am trying to get ahead of the game and make as many friends and meet as many people as possible so that the transition will be smooth


----------



## robbnano (Jul 23, 2009)

I do not smoke or drink! Why would you ask that question just because I want to come to Dubai. It is my dream and I will live there. If you do not want to help me I would appreciate it if you keep your comments to yourself.


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Pictures can be deceiving.


----------



## robbnano (Jul 23, 2009)

I had met someone who spent the last five years in Dubai working on the building that looks like a big sailboat and he said that the place was pretty much amazing as well. 

Have you tried living in the united states that claims to be a free country but everyone is a slave..... anything is heaven to me but this place.

All I am asking for is help....

If you have reasons why I shouldn't want to move to dubai feel free to share them with me because I would love to hear them.


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

The grass is NOT always greener on the other side!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dubai is probably the most decadent, outrageous, vain, self-centered, plastic and most fake place on earth.

That's probably why I love it!


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

robbnano said:


> I had met someone who spent the last five years in Dubai working on the building that looks like a big sailboat and he said that the place was pretty much amazing as well.
> 
> Have you tried living in the united states that claims to be a free country but everyone is a slave..... anything is heaven to me but this place.
> 
> ...


my friend, every body here is a slave too it is the capitalism

but it is still nice to live here

be sure that no body here will offer his home to a stranger to stay at for undefinite period

if u come here and u need help with finding a job or maybe a tour around the city, I am sure every body will be glad to help

so my advice is to:
wake up and stop dreaming
save some money to rent a flat when u come here
and get an experience certificate to help you find a job

take care


----------



## robbnano (Jul 23, 2009)

Good to know.... I'll move ot the Jungle in Kenya then =)


----------



## robbnano (Jul 23, 2009)

If nobody would be willing to offer their home for a friend for a small period of time then it is definitely not the place I want to go..... because even here in the US there are people that would do that for people...... its called Love.... that's what this world is supposed to be about.......

I may still move there and I may not....... I may bring my friends and I may not..... 

You have definitely given me more to think about though.... thank you


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 5, 2009)

No offence, But if someone did let a random stranger stay at their house they would be insane!!

Anyway you say you have been learning about Dubai, you might want to read up some more and have a read of some of the news reports about the bad things that are going on instead of all the "plastic" glamour stories! 

Im moving out in a week and a half now and really cant wait but im also aware its going to be a hell of a hard slog and i have had to save a hell of a lot to get there, I think maybe you should maybe consider that than just trying to wing it over.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

robbnano said:


> I had met someone who spent the last five years in Dubai working on the building that looks like a big sailboat and he said that the place was pretty much amazing as well.
> 
> Have you tried living in the united states that claims to be a free country but everyone is a slave..... anything is heaven to me but this place.
> 
> ...


Green grass syndrome


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

robbnano said:


> If nobody would be willing to offer their home for a friend for a small period of time then it is definitely not the place I want to go..... because even here in the US there are people that would do that for people...... its called Love.... that's what this world is supposed to be about.......
> 
> I may still move there and I may not....... I may bring my friends and I may not.....
> 
> You have definitely given me more to think about though.... thank you


Hi there,

Not that no one will let a random stranger stay at their homes, even if someone was kind enough to let you stay at theirs, especially someone of the opposite sex, that would be illegal as you cant live in the same house with someone if you are not married, that would only get the person providing you accommodation in trouble. As for getting someone same sex as you to live with, I wish you all the best of luck, as there are so many dodgy people here, so you will find that most people here trust just about no one.

If you have enough money, why not come over stay in a hotel, see how the place is then you can decide for yourself if you wanna stay or leave. However, in all reality, I would suggest try getting a job first before you move here. As you know Dubai has also been hit by the ‘‘crunchy credit’’ so finding a job may or may not take a while but in case it takes a while, not worth you being here for months and months without a job.

At the end of the day, a place is what you make it

All the best mate.


----------

